# Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage



## Anglerboard-Team (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe Anglerboard-Mitglieder,
hier könnt ihr nun per Umfrage das "Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011" wählen. 

Zur Auswahl stehen folgende "Unwörter":

Fusion
Abknüppelgebot
blanken
JDM-Trend
Bedchair
Kormoranmangment
Rücksetzverbot
Street-Fishing
Niedrigwasser


----------



## Colophonius (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Abknüppelgebot 


Frage: was ist denn blanken?


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

@Colophonius

blanken = nix fangen 
Darf man aber nur sagen, wenn man keinen Karpfen gefangen hat


----------



## Colophonius (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Ach du je, das kann ja fast mit "Abknüppelgebot" mithalten ... Ich werde niemals blanken, da bin ich lieber 5 mal Schneider


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Schade hätte gern noch das Wort drinnen gesehn: PETA
 Wahl fiel defintiv auf Rücksetzverbot.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Ich stoße mich an der Wortschöpfung: "Streetfishing" an, weil die Straße und Angeln nicht zusammenpassen.
Angeln ist für mich Natur erleben, möglichst fern ab dessen, was von Zivilisation zeugt:l
und NICHT zwischen Beton und Ethnolekt sprechenden, herumlungernden paßdeutschen Jugendlichen, die Gerte in ein begradigten, vegetationsfreien Rinnsal zu halten, über dem die Brücke einer Bundesstraße thront, über die im Sekundentakt die LKWs donnern, während einem die Tauben auf den Kopf sche**en und der nächste Junkie einem nach 'nem Euro anhaut.|uhoh:


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Zeichnen sich da etwa schon zwei Favoriten ab?

|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## S.-H.-Angler (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Für mich auch definitiv Abknüppelgebot. Das ist ein ganz schreckliches Wort, wobei ich "blanken" auch ganz witzig finde, allerdings wusste ich bis eben auch nicht was das bedeuten soll... Das läuft einem ja auch nicht ständig über den Weg.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Stralsund (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

*#6 Street-Fishing *#6

Also ich habe bisher weder eine Straße gefangen, noch gezielt darauf geangelt. :q


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Moin moin,

Street Fishing..... bei solchen Wortschöpfungen bekomm ich nen gepflegten Würgereiz...


----------



## sprogoe (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

ich hätte noch einen Vorschlag eingebracht:

*Fangverweigerer*

das Wort fiel mir am Forellenteich ein, als einige Angler das Wasser mit Tennisballgroßen Wasserkugeln bombardierten und sich am Ende wunderten, daß sie leer ausgingen, während die Angler mit der richtigen Montage und Methode eben sehr gut fingen.

Gruß Siggi und allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Aurikus (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Ich muss sagen, dass ich am liebsten mehrere gewählt hätte, was natürlich nicht Sinngemäß ist!

Deshalb fällt meine Wahl auf  ---RÜCKSETZVERBOT---!!!!


Aber bei Wörtern wie, BLANKEN, STREETFISHING und KORMORANMANAGEMENT bekomm ich auch glatt Sodbrennen!!!!


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Street Fishing..... bei solchen Wortschöpfungen bekomm ich nen gepflegten Würgereiz...



Aus gleichem Grund habe ich mal für den JDM Trend gestimmt.


----------



## Brikz83 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Street Fishing.... ach was sind wir alle cool. Gibts eigentlich auch Gangsterrapper-angler?

So nach dem Motto: Ich cruise heute noch in die Hood um ein bißchen läschere Action beim Streetfishing klar zu machen Biatch. |uhoh:


----------



## hardy (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Fahre nachher zu meinem Kumpel. Wenn ich aus´m Autofenster nen Blinker raushalte, ist das dann   Street- Schlepp- Speed- Fishing? |evil:


----------



## carp12 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Ein freundliches Halooo erstmal!
Also bei dem Wort *"Kormoranmanagment"* kommt mir so ein Würgereiz
den Hals hochgeschlichen! Was soll uns dieses Wort sagen? Geburtenkontrolle bei Kormoranen durch die *PETA*??


----------



## Colophonius (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*



hardy schrieb:


> Fahre nachher zu meinem Kumpel. Wenn ich aus´m Autofenster nen Blinker raushalte, ist das dann   Street- Schlepp- Speed- Fishing? |evil:




Ob du es glaubst, oder nicht:
Als ich noch ein kleiner Junge (6-8 Jahre alt) war und mit meinem Opa die ersten Angelversuche gemacht habe, habe ich mir vorgestellt, dass man so sicher auch Fische fangen könnte :vik: Gerade wenn wir im Emsland an Kanälen lang mit dem Auto gefahren sind


----------



## Skrxnch (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Meine Wahl fiele auf jeden Ausdruck wo im Wortkomplex "*carphunter*" vorkommt, kommt leider nirgends vor in dieser Liste.

Begründung: Regelmässige Verunglimpfung des Begriffs Jagd/Jäger. Noch dazu anglisiert. (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.)


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*



> Kormoranmanagment



Für soetwas wurde der Begriff "Unwort" erfunden.... #6


----------



## Franky (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Moin moin,
ganz klar: Rücksetzverbot! Steht für mich in krassem Gegensatz zu einer nachhaltigen Gewässerbewirtschaftung! Abknüppelgebot ist in der Wirkung zwar identisch, aber nicht so schön subtil wie Rücksetzverbot - und ich mag es nicht so brutal...
Zu den anderen Vorschlägen:
Streetfishing finde ich an und für sich absolut positiv besetzt und nicht so "krass", wie unser SensiblerAngler  Gerade in Gegenden mit viel Zivilisation und wenig Natur sind die wenigen Rückzugsgebiete wichtig. Erlebe ich oft entlang des Frankfurter Mainufers...
Kormoranmanagement kann an und für sich auch kein Unwort sein. Damit soll dem Problem Kormoran ja die Grenze aufgezeigt werden!
Fusion ist viel zu allgemein besetzt - passt überhaupt nicht, auch wenn jeder weiss, warum das hier stehen wird.
Bedchair klingt eindeutig nach Chairwalk :q
Ich blanke nicht, ich schneidere - und im schlimmsten Fall gehe ich schneider-schwarz nach Haus 
JDM-Trend... Wie schon mal gesagt: wth Japan - mir doch wurscht, wo was wie herkommt oder verkauft werden soll, solange es funktioniert!
Niedrigwasser - kommt immer aufs Niveau an...


----------



## paule79 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Na ganz klar welches das Unwort des Jahres ist.
"Rücksetzverbot"


----------



## Micha383 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Street Fishing.... ach was sind wir alle cool. Gibts eigentlich auch Gangsterrapper-angler?
> 
> So nach dem Motto: Ich cruise heute noch in die Hood um ein bißchen läschere Action beim Streetfishing klar zu machen Biatch. |uhoh:



Wo ist der "Like" Button wenn man ihn mal braucht :m


----------



## zanderolli (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Ich finde am " Street-Fishing " nichts verwerfliches ... ist halt wie vieles was es heut beim angeln gibt *verenglischt* (Tackle,Drop-shot usw ) es ist ja nur eine Art des angelns die es ja schon sehr lange gibt . Nimmt man mal nur das angeln im Hamburger Hafen usw . Es ist für viele das non plus ultra wenn es ums Zander angeln geht und gibt sehr viele Kollegen die genau da so richtig entspannen können,mitten in der Großstadt mittem im Lärm und Verkehr usw und eben nicht irgentwo in der Pampa seine Rutten ins Wasser zu werfen und sich dann in seinen *Karpfenstuh*l oder in seine *Karpfenliege* zu pflanzen und zu warten um dann nach 6 Stunden total entspannt aber ohne Fisch nach Hause zu fahren. Street-Fishing ist mehr als das was der Name sagt. Es ist in einem künstlich geschaffenen Gewässer eben nicht so einfach den Fisch zu finden und dann geht man mit wenig Gepäck los und sucht den Fisch und man findet immer wieder veränderte Bedingungen  und stellt sich immer wieder neu ein . Für Mich hat es seinen eigenen Reiz und ich tue es gerne . Es ist immer wieder eine Herrausforderung und macht Spaß und bringt so manche Überraschung !!! Aber um drauf zurück zu kommen für mich war "Abknüppelgebot "weil es ganz andere Sachen über unser Allseits belliebtes Hobby aussagt ! 

Gruß Olli ( Street-Fisher):g


----------



## Bolli82 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

"blanken" oh man das kann nicht wirklich ein wort sein?


----------



## Bentham (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Abknüppelgebot und Street-Fishing sind bei mir gleichauf. Da ich aber per se nichts gegen Anglizismen bzw ans englische angelehnte Wörter habe, bekommt Abknüppelgebot schon alleine ob des "Geschmäckles" meine Stimme.


----------



## kati48268 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Ich schließe mich den Ausführungen von _Zanderolli_ zum Street-Fishing an.

Gewählt habe ich *"Kormoranmanagement";* geht gar nicht. Genauso wie der ganze Hype um den schwarzen Geier, der mittlerweile sogar am schlechten Wetter schuld ist.

Die Kriterien für das allgemeine Unwort des Jahres sind übrigens folgendermaßen definiert:
_Die Aktion »Unwort des Jahres« möchte auf öffentliche Sprachgebrauchsweisen aufmerksam machen und dadurch das Sprachbewusstsein und die Sprachsensibilität in der Bevölkerung fördern. Sie lenkt den Blick auf sachlich unangemessene oder inhumane Formulierungen, um damit zu sprachkritischer Reflexion aufzufordern._
(Quelle: http://www.unwortdesjahres.net/)


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Meine Stimme bekommt ganz eindeutig das "Abknüppelgebot". Ich habe ja schon viele Fische getötet, aber "abgeknüppelt" habe ich noch keinen. 
Eine derartig primitive und stimmungsmachende Sprache hat bei meinem Hobby nichts verloren.


----------



## Jose (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Meine Stimme bekommt ganz eindeutig das "Abknüppelgebot". Ich habe ja schon viele Fische getötet, aber "abgeknüppelt" habe ich noch keinen.
> Eine derartig primitive und stimmungsmachende Sprache hat bei meinem Hobby nichts verloren.



konntest es dir nicht verkneifen, ne?
geht  ja um "unwort".

ist  zudem eher an der anglerischen realität orientiert als der  euphemismus "entnahmepflicht".

ich will nicht abknüppeln müssen!


(euphemismus: ...Glimpfwort, Beschönigung, Hehlwort, Hüllwort oder Verbrämung, ist ein sprachlicher Ausdruck, der eine Person, eine Personengruppe, einen Gegenstand oder einen Sachverhalt beschönigend, mildernd oder in verschleiernder Absicht benennt.)


----------



## steffen4559 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Erst einmal allen alles Gute im neuen Jahr

Was bitte ist Street Fishing


----------



## bassproshops (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*



steffen4559 schrieb:


> Erst einmal allen alles Gute im neuen Jahr
> 
> Was bitte ist Street Fishing



Siehe Betrag von zanderolli...
Genau seiner Meinung bin ich übringens auch (;

Das trifft auch für mein Unwort zu, Abknüppelgebot 

Gruß Robin #h


----------



## kati48268 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*



steffen4559 schrieb:


> Was bitte ist Street Fishing








Guckst du hier: http://www.fischfang-videos.de/street-fishing-762.php


----------



## gründler (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Streetfishing is ne Mode erscheinung die auch wieder verschwindet ohne schaden in der Anglerschaft zu bringen.

Abknüppelgebot *könnte* zum Gesetz/Vorschrift werden und uns alle betreffen.


Daher eindeutig allein aus Prostest Häkchen bei Abknüppelgebot.


|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Mahlzeit,


> Streetfishing is ne Mode erscheinung die auch wieder verschwindet ohne schaden in der Anglerschaft zu bringen.


Was sich dahinter verbirgt ist mir egal..
Mir gehts mehr um Sprachpanscherein , Denglisch , Anglzismen usw.... da bin ein absoluter Gegner von...


----------



## gründler (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> Was sich dahinter verbirgt ist mir egal..
> Mir gehts mehr um Sprachpanscherein , Denglisch , Anglzismen usw.... da bin ein absoluter Gegner von...


 

Hi Gunnar gebe dir ja recht mag das auch net,nur sehe ich die erscheinung/Wort nicht als Gefahr,das andere schon eher.

Zum Denglish,das ist leider nicht mehr aufzuhalten,wir werden mehr und mehr "Amerikanisch".

#h


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Hi Dirk,

Kann deine Ansicht nachvollziehen. Wenn man einwenig weiter denkt haste da absolut recht.
Ich stör mich in dem Fall zuerst an den "Äußerlichkeiten". Das weiterdenken kommt erst im "2. Lehrjahr".... LooL


----------



## gründler (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Ich wollte schon gestern schreiben,das diese Umfrage schön aufzeigt das viele ihr Häkchen machen ohne tiefer drüber nachzudenken.

Da wird lieber spontan aus'n Bauch entschieden,und nur wenige denken tiefer darüber nach.


Wie gesagt normalerweise müßten sich Angler für's Abknüppelgebot entscheiden allein aus Protest und zusammenhalt...usw.aber jeder wie er mag und kann bezw.will.

Und ich nehme es ja keinen übel wo er sein Häkchen reinsetzt,wollte das nur mal so los werden.

Weil ich glaube/denke die meisten Angler sind gegen ein Abknüppelgebot/Gesetz/Vorschrift.Und C&R bekämpft man mit diesem Gesetz....auch nicht,auch wenn das einige denken oder gern hätten.



So genug off.t.


#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> Was sich dahinter verbirgt ist mir egal..
> Mir gehts mehr um Sprachpanscherein , Denglisch , Anglzismen usw.... *da bin ein absoluter Gegner von*...



Da mach ich mit!#6


----------



## Tarex (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Dito Street Fishing 
Freu mich jetzt schon auf April wenn die Camping Saison wieder anfängt mitten im Grün auf Fischpirsch an der Lahn  aber in Köln gibts ja auch die ein oder andere Grüne ecke 

bb


----------



## Daphnien (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Moin, jedes Jahr wieder - _Rücksetzverbot !!!!

Ich war früher ein Angler der alles, vom Stichling bis zur Nixe -Hauptsache es hat ne Flosse, aus dem Wasser gezerrt hat.
Heute bin ich eher der passive Angler, der bei voller Gefriertruhe auch mal auf das Angeln verzichtet. Ein Fisch, den ich nicht verwerte geht zurück - basta. Sch..ß auf das Gesetz. Ich mache keine Fotos mit Fisch sondern ich angle nach Fisch den ich mag und wenn der Falsche dran ist geht er retourn kann ja meinen Wurm schlecht erklären was ich mag und was nicht. 
Und jeder der anderer Meinung ist darf es sein !!!
Gruß Peter und ein frohes neues Jahr


R. Luxemburg :__Freiheit ist immer Freiheit_ der _Andersdenkenden_


----------



## zanderolli (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Guckst du hier: http://www.fischfang-videos.de/street-fishing-762.php




@Kati .... nicht schlecht , ich finde ,total lustig :q  !!! 

Gruß Olli


----------



## zanderolli (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*



gründler schrieb:


> Streetfishing is ne Mode erscheinung die auch wieder verschwindet ohne schaden in der Anglerschaft zu bringen.
> 
> Abknüppelgebot *könnte* zum Gesetz/Vorschrift werden und uns alle betreffen.
> 
> ...



@gründler, vielleicht ist der Name ne Modeerscheinung(Denglisch halt ) aber das angeln(Street-Fishing) an sich wird unter Garantie nicht verschwinden und hat noch *Nie* und wird auch *Nie* irgendwelchen Schaden der Anglerschaft bringen ! Wie auch es gibt diese Art zu angeln schon seit die Spree durch Berlin und die Seine durch Paris fließt!

Wie kommst du nur auf solche Aussage ?|kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*



zanderolli schrieb:


> @gründler, vielleicht ist der Name ne Modeerscheinung(Denglisch halt ) aber das angeln(Street-Fishing) an sich wird unter Garantie nicht verschwinden und hat noch *Nie* und wird auch *Nie* irgendwelchen Schaden der Anglerschaft bringen ! Wie auch es gibt diese Art zu angeln schon seit die Spree durch Berlin und die Seine durch Paris fließt!
> 
> Wie kommst du nur auf solche Aussage ?|kopfkrat


 

Der trööt heißt Unwort......


Wenn du dann noch die nächsten Post weiterliest verstehst du evtl.wie ich auf sowas komme.


----------



## Stralsund (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*



gründler schrieb:


> Der trööt heißt Unwort......
> 
> 
> Wenn du dann noch die nächsten Post weiterliest verstehst du evtl.wie ich auf sowas komme.



Eben weil der Thread "UNWORT ..." heißt, verstehe ich dich nicht.
*Abknüppelgebot* ist überhaupt *kein Unwort*.



			
				wiki schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aktion _Unwort des Jahres_ definiert Unwort als „[…] Wörter und  Formulierungen aus der öffentlichen Sprache, die sachlich grob  unangemessen sind und möglicherweise sogar die Menschenwürde verletzen.



Abknüppelgebot ist weder Element der öffentlichen Sprache, noch sachlich grob unangemessen.
*Street-Fishing, Komoranmanagement* sind meineserachtens angemessene *Unwörter*, da sie öffentlich in den Angelmedien verwendet werden und sachlich auch keine Straßen geangelt bzw. Kormorane (effektiv) gemanagt werden.
Abknüppelgebot ist eine plumpe Wortschöpfung innerhalb der boardinternen zähen VDSF-DAV-Funktionär-Diskussion und erfüllt den Anspruch eines Unwortes nicht.


----------



## Bentham (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Wodurch wird Öffentlichkeit denn zur Öffentlichkeit Stralsund? Durch die Verwendung in Medien?


----------



## Stralsund (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*



Bentham schrieb:


> Wodurch wird Öffentlichkeit denn zur Öffentlichkeit Stralsund? Durch die Verwendung in Medien?



Der Unterschied zwischen Öffentlichkeit (Angelzeitschriften, Youtube, 187 000 Google Treffern "Street-Fishing", 120 000 "Kormoranmanagement") und dem Gebrauch im AB von Thomas, der es in Diskussionen ausschließlich gegen den VDSf verwendet, sollte offensichtlich sein. |wavey:


----------



## Jose (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*



Stralsund schrieb:


> ...
> Abknüppelgebot ist weder Element der öffentlichen Sprache...



schöne fleißarbeit - aber lies einfach noch mal den trööt-titel:

"Das _*Anglerboard UNWORT*_ des Jahres 2011"

kannste dir also jeden exkurs nach wiki oder sonstwohin sparen.
fürs AB ist "Abknüppelgebot" ein echtes unwort.

(man kann alles zertrampeln, muss man nur breit genug anlegen)


----------



## gründler (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Eben weil der Thread "UNWORT ..." heißt, verstehe ich dich nicht.
> *Abknüppelgebot* ist überhaupt *kein Unwort*.
> 
> 
> ...


 


Dann frag doch nen Mod warum dieses Unwort,was laut deiner Defenition kein Unwort ist,trotzdem als Unwort aufgelistet wurde.

Wahrscheinlich weil es Anglerboard Unwort des Jahres....heißt,kann so sein,muss aber nicht.

Aber Thomas Ralle Honbey.....können dir sicher besser beantworten warum sie ein solches nicht Unwort,als Unwort zur Wahl stellen.


Oh Jose wat schneller wesen....


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

@Stralsund

Die "Unwörter" über die abgestimmt werden kann habe ich ausgewählt. 
Aber nicht nach Lust und Laune, sondern aufgrund der Vorschläge in diesem Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=231568

Vor "Veröffentlichung" der Umfrage habe ich in besagtem Thread auch nochmal die Möglichkeit gegeben Einfluss zu nehmen. 

Wie irgendeine Komission oder was auch immer "Unwort" definiert ist hier mal völlig egal - es geht wie schon geschrieben um das Anglerboard-Unwort des Jahres...


----------



## welsstipper (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich stoße mich an der Wortschöpfung: "Streetfishing" an, weil die Straße und Angeln nicht zusammenpassen.
> Angeln ist für mich Natur erleben, möglichst fern ab dessen, was von Zivilisation zeugt:l
> und NICHT zwischen Beton und Ethnolekt sprechenden, herumlungernden paßdeutschen Jugendlichen, die Gerte in ein begradigten, vegetationsfreien Rinnsal zu halten, über dem die Brücke einer Bundesstraße thront, über die im Sekundentakt die LKWs donnern, während einem die Tauben auf den Kopf sche**en und der nächste Junkie einem nach 'nem Euro anhaut.|uhoh:



#6#6#6:m:m:m

wahre worte !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andyblub (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Für mich ist das Unwort des Jahres, das, was viele fälschlicherweise glauben, hier zu sehen: einen "Threat".


----------



## beerchen (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*



andyblub schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Unwort des Jahres, das, was viele fälschlicherweise glauben, hier zu sehen: einen "Threat".



Ähhh, Erklärung?


----------



## andyblub (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Weil "threat" im Anglerboard ständig gebraucht wird, aber nicht das bedeutet, was die Nutzer in den meisten Fällen meinen, es bedeutet nämlich "Drohung" oder "Gefahr" (den Forums-Thread schreibt man mit "d"). Ist vielleicht nur eine Spitzfindigkeit, aber hier fiel es mir besonders auf, hängt vielleicht auch mit der bösartigen Anglifizierung zusammen, die manch einen überfordert


----------



## beerchen (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

:c uiuiui, nun wo Du es sagst sehe ich es auch. War mir gar nicht aufgefallen das das so oft mit t geschrieben wird!


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Zum Ende hin wirds scheinbar nochmal knapp - bin gespannt welches "Unwort" das Rennen macht


----------



## angler1996 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Es kann nur eine(s) geben:

Abknüppelgebot

Gruß A.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

So, zum "Endspurt" nochmal hochgeholt


----------



## rotrunna (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Knappe Kiste


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Wobei mich interessieren würde, warum so viele "Abknüppelgebot" wählen.

1. Weil sie die Formulierung für vollkommen daneben halten?

2. Weil sie den Inhalt "man muss jeden Fisch abschlagen" ablehnen?

Ich habe das Wort ebenfalls gewählt, aus Grund (1).


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Eine Unwortkombination ist ja nicht genannt, aber es wäre für mich ein absolutes "geht gar nicht":

*#dJDM-Style Streetfishing #d*


----------



## Tomasz (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wobei mich interessieren würde, warum so viele "Abknüppelgebot" wählen.
> 
> 1. Weil sie die Formulierung für vollkommen daneben halten?
> 
> ...



Deine Entscheidungsgrundlage (1.) sollte eigentlich die richtige gewesen sein. 
Ich habe mal folgende Definition gefunden:
Ein Unwort "...lenkt den Blick auf sachlich unangemessene oder inhumane Formulierungen, um damit zu sprachkritischer Reflexion aufzufordern.“
Allerdings scheinen viele den Begriff "Unwort" für sich persönlich völlig anders defininieren und tendieren in ihrer Entscheidungsgrundlage zu Variante 2. 
Von daher ist das ganze zwar wenig repräsentativ, aber ist ja eh nur ein kleiner Spaß am Rande. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Ufff... UNENTSCHIEDEN... da bin ich ja wirklich mal gespannt


----------



## Stralsund (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

:vik: *Street-Fishing* :vik:

Das Anglerboard hat entschieden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard UNWORT des Jahres 2011 - Die Umfrage*

Eine denkbar knappe Entscheidung.#t

Aber Glückwunsch an der Erfinder dieses Begriffes.:m|supergri

PS: Wer war das überhaupt?


----------

